# Room EQ Spdif/optical out who can help



## Masterolli (Sep 28, 2010)

hi,
first Im sorry, if someone has already ask this question, but I haven't found exactly what i want to know.
Forgive me...

My Setup:
Acer Notebook with optical out -> Av Receiver-> 5.1 setup
Hdmi out->Beamer.

This week I will get an new subwoofer and im sure that its oversized for my room , so I think there will some frequency to correct.

Ok what I want, I will use something like Room EQ to measure up my room, I will use an software Player like VLC to play my HD movies (.mkv).

Is it possible that i can equalize my spdif signal before ist goes out to my Av-Receiver?
Its the only output I have on my Notebook for digital sound.
Can I use a correction file for vlc or is there an good EQ Filter what can equalize from 20Hz up the spdif signal?

I dont want to use an Hardware Solution, because its expensive and it must be possible to use a software for that.(Maybe)

Thank you for your help.

olli


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Masterolli!




> I will use an software Player like VLC to play my HD movies (.mkv).
> 
> Is it possible that i can equalize my spdif signal before ist goes out to my Av-Receiver?


Most likely any software-based EQ will have to be generated by your software player, or your soundcard’s software. You might google “software equalizer” or “software parametric equalizer” and see if you can come up with some other solutions.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Masterolli (Sep 28, 2010)

hi,
i Know that vlc player has an eq but it takes no effect on my DTS Stream that goes through spdif.
I think ist not so easy...
I have read something about that, spdif has limited bandwith and thats not so easy to add information to the stream.
The Stream is compressd an it must be uncompressed, then add EQ information and then compress it once again an all this on the fly.
I havent found a walkthrough or something like that,how i want to set it up...
That are only pieces of information that i have found, maybe someone could explain it to me for better understanding.

olli


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This corner of the Shack focuses on the REW program, so it isn’t the best place to learn about the technical ins and outs of SPDIF. I’d suggest asking about that on one of our other Forums.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

